# Building From Source?



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Where does one learn to build from source?


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/17564-[TUTORIAL]-So-You-Want-To-Build-AOKP/ICS-for-the-Toro?

Replace toro with fascinatemtd

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks!


----------

